# Offering a bit of hope....



## jtlondon (Feb 16, 2005)

Hello

I am writing this to give hope to other older women who are trying to have a baby. In May last year, at the age of 43 and using my own eggs through ICSI, I gave birth to a beautiful baby girl.

It took me over a year of trying and, on my 5th attempt of ICSI, I finally got lucky. Over that time, I relied heavily on Fertility Friends for support and advice, scouring the site for any information that might help. I'd like to give something back by telling how it worked for me.

I tried to get treated at ARGC, but wasted several months as my FSH was considered too high by them (11.4, 12.5, 12.3). They said that it had to be under 10. I got so fed up with them, I went to the Lister who were much more relaxed about FSH levels.

My first two attempts were cancelled due to cysts and ovulating too soon. In the next 5 attempts, my FSH ranged from 10.1 to 12.5 - then 7.8 on my successful cycle. I always did a short cycle using Cetrotide, either with Menopur or Gonal F, ranging from 4-6 ampoules. In each cycle, I got between 3 and 8 follicles. In the 5 egg collections I had, I got 5, 3, 5, 0, then 8 eggs respectively. Of these eggs, only 1, 1, 3 then 3 (successful cycle) fertilised.

My 5th attempt was successful. What was different about this one?

- Daniel Elliott, who 'd been giving me acupuncture for a year, gave me some Chinese herbs which, within a month, regulated my cycle to 28 days (I'd always had a short cycle).
- My FSH was down to 7.8 (the lowest ever - because of the herbs I think) and my oestrodial was 230
- I got 8 eggs at egg collection, 3 of which fertilised and were all Grade 1 (best). They were 4, 5 and 6 cells on the second day transfer and I had all 3 put back.
- I lay down for an hour immediately after my transfer.
- I took Prednisolone (a steroid) during my 2WW (prescribed by the Lister)
- I drank loads of fresh pineapple juice during my 2WW

TOP TIPS
- Go to the Lister, and avoid the ARGC. I found them rude and their demands for daily blood tests cause unnecessary stress. I wasted precious months with them because my FSH was "too high" (but the Lister didn't think so). I think they cherry-pick "good" candidates to boost their success rates - the Lister don't. I had one attempt at the ARGC which was disastrous - 3 follicles resulting in no eggs at egg collection.(MEMBERS VIEWS ONLY).

- Use acupuncture/herbs - Daniel Elliott is fantastic

- Ask for Prednisolone if you've had several failed cycles.

- Do plenty of exercise inbetween cycles

- Keep going for as many attempts as you can possibly afford, even if it means remortgaging your house (I did) - to make sure you never have any regrets.

It's been over a year since I gave birth and my darling girl has just started to walk. It's easy to get complacent once you have a baby, but coming back on this site again makes me remember all the heartache while I was desperately trying to get pregnant. So I wish you all the very best of luck - I know how it feels, but hopefully this message might help a bit.

xx
PLEASE NOTE THESE ARE THIS MEMBER VIEWS ONLY


----------



## libra (Jun 23, 2006)

jtlondon,
congratulations on your success-how wonderful.You must be so proud of your daughters achievements over the last year.
Thank you for sharing your story-it gives me something to aim for.
wishing you well,
love libra.xx


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

I have just read your post and I am crying with happiness for you....What a wonderful outcome and one that will give a lot of us on here so much hope....Funny you mentioning about the prednisolone cos I have begged my consultant for it and he reluctantly agreed so I am taking it now in readiness for my FET !  Like you, I am an older lady (44) and time is running out but I know it is possible because of stories like yours that someday soon I will become a mother too.  Enjoy every second with your daughter, she must make you so proud   Love to you both xxx


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

What a wonderful story.  Oh you must be so happy and so proud of your dd.

I found your story really interesting as I am 41 and my dh and I have been trying now for nearly 6 years.

I have had a fight on my hands to get my gyny to do fsh tests but finally they are going to do it on my next cycle which is any day now.

I was going to post about the levels cause I wasn't sure what they should be and after reading your wonderful story about your success I now know.  Thank you!!  Also alot of helpful information for an awful lot of us older ladies as our gynys seems to refer to us as.  Gosh sometimes they make you feel like your past your sell by date.  But we keep at it and hopefully with alot of the success stories and yours too all of those thinking of stopping ttc may go on for a few year more.  Thank you so much for giving us all hope.

Well done.  Big hugs to you and your family.

Love Helen


----------



## Kitty kat (Mar 21, 2006)

What a wonderful inspiring story and full of 'do's'  that people can follow.  Well done.

K


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Jtlondon,

Thank you so much for sharing such a positive story with us and some insights into what helped you on your successful cycle. I'm trying to gear myself up for IVF no.3 and it's news like yours that helps me to keep going. Think I'll ask my consultant if I should have the steroids you mentioned on my next cycle. So far I've always bled a few days before test date so wonder if I need something extra in the 2ww! 

You sound so happy and it's lovely to hear that you and your darling daughter have celebrated your first year together. Wishing you every happiness for the future.

Love, CG xxxx


----------



## Ann_P (Aug 24, 2007)

*Hi JT

So good to hear your story, gives hope that there might be light at the end of the tunnel!

I know it's been a while since you posted, but if you do happen to look in I wonder if you would mind giving details of the man who gave you Acupuncture & Chinese Herbs (Daniel Elliott?). I have been thinking of doing this for some time now but really want a recommendation from someone in the know. It sounds as though you were very happy with this. I live in west London, so if he is anywhere near me I will definately look into it. Could you also give me an idea of what to expect to pay?

Many thanks in anticipation, and big congratulations on your success!

Ann.*


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

A great story - good on you for having the strength to carry.

Congratulations

Pam x


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

What a lovely post to read, thank you for sharing your story.

Wishing you much happiness with your DD.

Jennie
  x


----------

